# My crew got sick...



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Was gonna chum up some sharks today. Got in place and started dumping. 

9 year-old not looking so good so we headed into disappearing island and chilled.

Here is a pic of the boys catch near south bridge in NSB. They caught a bunch..these went in with the chicken picatta


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well done captain. Good lookin' sheeps.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Well done captain. Good lookin' sheeps.


Apparentlt buying the bigger boat was b.s. I told all my knucleheads if they cant get right Im buyuing anohter flats boat.

I tried fishin out of the boys Gheenoe the other day...just not gonna work.

My pet school is back when we gonna go?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tony, that's one serious looking set of anglers you got there.  Looks like a couple of sheepshead mercenaries to me.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Well done captain. Good lookin' sheeps.
> 
> 
> Apparentlt buying the bigger boat was b.s.  I told all my knucleheads if they cant get right Im buyuing anohter flats boat.
> ...


I and the boat are ready. Let me know.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

;D  [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]

not even a year


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish. Now that you mention it. I have not even seen a picture of the new boat. Don't even know what you got but anytime you want to hit ML and JBs in the LT just let me know.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah man pics of the boat would be nice  glad your boys made it thru


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are some serious expressions on those little faces, and the fish don't look too happy either. ;D Nice catching though!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Those are some serious expressions on those little faces, and the fish don't look too happy either. ;D Nice catching though!


Yea, they get there sheeet eatin expressions from dad. This one is a litlle friendlier 

I'll have to take pics of the new boat...


----------

